# Moving to lanzarote - uk pension



## ianm1968 (Nov 19, 2014)

My wife and I are in the early stages of moving to lanzarote 
My wife is due to get her pension in five years time 
Will she have trouble receiving it as we will no longer have a uk address?
Can anyone help


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

ianm1968 said:


> My wife and I are in the early stages of moving to lanzarote
> My wife is due to get her pension in five years time
> Will she have trouble receiving it as we will no longer have a uk address?
> Can anyone help


I no longer have a U.K. address, I have bank accounts in the U.K., my pensions are paid into those accounts. I then transfer the money to my Canary Island bank account, by using a currency exchange firm, I get better exchange rates, and no commission if I transfer over 3000 GBP. Sounds complicated but once used it is quite easy.

Foreign Money & Currency Exchange Services, Euro Exchange, UK Currency Converter :: SmartCurrencyExchange.com

P.S. It is raining here in the Canary Isles


----------



## ianm1968 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for that
Was worried that once we moved she wouldn't be able to claim
We're over in a weeks time so hope the rain eases up although they've not had any for months so they probably need it


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

My husband has just had his 65th birthday and claimed his UK state pension (although there was the small matter of a 23 page form to fill in) with no problem at all. We don't have a UK address although we did both keep our UK current and savings accounts open when we left (which I would recommend you do, some occupational pension schemes such as the one I am to start receiving in January will only make payments into a UK account, and once you have left the UK it is extremely difficult to open a new UK bank account if you are no longer resident there). He had the option of having his state pension paid into either his UK or Spanish bank account, and has opted to have that paid direct to the Spanish one whilst his occupational pensions go into the UK one.


----------



## ianm1968 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot much appreciated 
Do they send the forms direct to your Spanish address or do you have to apply for them from the uk?
Also I believe healthcare is free once you get a pension is it costly before this?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ianm1968 said:


> Thanks a lot much appreciated
> Do they send the forms direct to your Spanish address or do you have to apply for them from the uk?
> Also I believe healthcare is free once you get a pension is it costly before this?


You can download the forms yourself from the DWP website if you wish, or they will send them to your Spanish address if so requested.

With regard to healthcare, when we originally moved here in 2006 the UK were still issuing S1s which gave access to Spanish state healthcare for a period of up to two years (depending on your NI contribution record being up to date) for early retirees, which we got, but as you no doubt know they have been stopped. We got new S1s for my husband as a pensioner, and for me as his dependent, when he claimed his pension, and actually went to our local INSS (social security office) yesterday to re-register for state healthcare.

To cover the interim period we've had private health insurance which we have found surprisingly reasonable. We haven't cancelled ours yet (may decide to keep it on as unlike some companies ours doesn't increase the premiums when you reach 65). We got our renewal notice a couple of weeks ago and next year's premium will be €115 per month for the two of us (aged 65 and 58). 

Spain also has a scheme called the convenio especial whereby you can access state healthcare for a monthly fee. At present this is €60 per month up to the age of 65 and €157 for 65 and over, so our private cover is a comparative bargain! You need to have been officially resident in Spain for one year before you can access the convenio especial, though, so that means private insurance for at least the first year - which is problematic for anyone who has pre-existing medical conditions which the insurance companies either exclude or charge much higher premiums for.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

ianm1968 said:


> Thanks a lot much appreciated
> Do they send the forms direct to your Spanish address or do you have to apply for them from the uk?
> Also I believe healthcare is free once you get a pension is it costly before this?


I am an old git, so for me health care is free, my wife is not yet an old git, however she is considered my dependent, so she also gets free health care. If you are a pensioner you have to contact the DHSS to obtain the required forms to present to the Canary Island social Security dept.

If you are not yet a pensioner you may soon be able to make voluntary contributions to access Canary Island healthcare, however I am not sure if this system has yet been adopted here. Otherwise you will need private health insurance.

Prescriptions are no longer free, I think we pay a 10% charge.


----------



## ianm1968 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks that's a great help


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ianm1968 said:


> My wife and I are in the early stages of moving to lanzarote
> My wife is due to get her pension in five years time
> Will she have trouble receiving it as we will no longer have a uk address?
> Can anyone help


I moved to Spain a few years ago and just started getting my pension a couple of months ago. Provided you have informed the Pensions Department of your change of address, they will send the forms to you in Spain a few months before your wife reaches pensionable age. At the same time they will send the forms that give you both free healthcare in Spain.

Full details are on their website:

https://www.gov.uk/state-pension-if-you-retire-abroad

They will also pay your pension directly into your Spanish bank account, in euros, at an exchange rate better than you would get if you did it yourself.


----------



## ianm1968 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your help and advice


----------

